# Centipedes' fang regeneration??



## anthony86 (Nov 25, 2008)

hello, i am from malaysia. i am new to centipetes, all the while keeping Ts only..
so i decided to get a cheap centi and experiment,have a try first..

i bought a cheap and big centipetes..(don know wat species yet, its Malaysia tropical one, red head, dark green body)..

it is from a aquarium shop which ppl sell for fish feeder, it is defanged..
so i wonder, can this fella survive long without fang?

it does attack cricket aggressively, but cant take them down because no fangs. I cut cricks into two.. it eats the inner flash and leave the "skin" of cricket..

will the fangs regenerated in next molt?? jus think of save a life and start my new hobby with a cheap one.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 25, 2008)

What you have is _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_. It should do as well as a centipede with intact fangs, as long as you give it prekilled prey. Centipedes are scavengers as well as predators and therefore being unable to envenomate their prey isn't a problem in captivity because they readily accept almost anything, including meat and fruit. And yes, the fangs, like other legs, can be regenerated during moults.


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks Phark!! and i would say centipetes are more fragile then tarantulas, because they cant easily adopt with sudden varry of environment like temperature and moisture.. do u agree with my points?
i saw few cases in Malaysia Forum that centipetes die within a day if owner without giving it substrate..


----------



## jettubes (Nov 25, 2008)

anthony86 said:


> thanks Phark!! and i would say centipetes are more fragile then tarantulas, because they cant easily adopt with sudden varry of environment like temperature and moisture.. do u agree with my points?
> i saw few cases in Malaysia Forum that centipetes die within a day if owner without giving it substrate..


they are hardier tha Ts mate by a long shot.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually, centipedes are less hardy than tarantulas (IMO). They often succumb to sudden death, something that doesn't happen with any regularity in tarantulas. Also, centipedes are MUCH more susceptible to desiccation than tarantulas.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 25, 2008)

@ Phark:

sure it is mutilans? might also be multidens or not?


----------



## Draiman (Nov 25, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> @ Phark:
> 
> sure it is mutilans? might also be multidens or not?


In Malaysia and Singapore it is Mutilans that is sold as fish food, plainly because they are communal and hence can be kept together, thus in turn saving space for the fish shops.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 25, 2008)

without any pics I wouldn`t be so sure...

Without fangs, you can keep every centipede communal...


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 25, 2008)

it hunt crickets often... but i observed its teeths cant penetrate the little cricks... 
question: their fang is used to tare food apart as well besides poisoning??
so for my defanged centipete, every time have to cut cricks into pieces?
so weird.. i try hard to cut them...seeing them suffer...huh..poor cricks..


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 25, 2008)

and, how do i determine whether my centi. is full? i mean well fed... like tarantulas, i ll looking at the abdoment, but for centi, how? 
thanks u guys, i learn a lot... will upload a pic for u all tomorro... 

but as i do my research, centipede is difficult to be identified through colour... because same species will have various coloration depends on their growing environment, tempetarute... 
thats wat ppl says in Malaysia's Forum...


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 25, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> without any pics I wouldn`t be so sure...
> 
> Without fangs, you can keep every centipede communal...


here is my centipede... 
sorry for blur image,i don have good camera


----------



## Draiman (Nov 25, 2008)

Whoa, that is indeed not Mutilans! I wish the fish shops here sold these pedes as well. Possibly _Sc. subspinipes_ "Malaysian Jewel"? How big is it?


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Phark said:


> Whoa, that is indeed not Mutilans! I wish the fish shops here sold these pedes as well. Possibly _Sc. subspinipes_ "Malaysian Jewel"? How big is it?



around 9cm now,.. but i saw 12cm in that stall oso... the keeper jus simply pick one for me... Phark... i don understand the species name u mentioned... 
can describe to me centipete species?? i am beginer ma... is it all name begins with Sc.Subspinipes?? but when i google Sc.Subspinipes, i saw many different color centipede... confusing... 

"Malaysian Jewel"?? wat special chracteristic? it seems common in malaysia.. just sold as fish feeder.. if i successfully raise this one to moult, i will buy few more to keep...haha.. 
interesting to see them hunt...


----------



## -Exotic (Nov 26, 2008)

You my friend have a Scolopendra Subspinipes. A few things about these genra of pedes watch your fingers they get big and there bad for bites.
The jewel cent is just a rare species ( I think ).

Good luck.


-Exotic,


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 26, 2008)

That isn't a Malaysian Jewel. It's a Scolopendra subspinipes "Indonesian Black-Tip".

I used to have one with its fangs clipped. It regenerated them completely when it molted.


----------



## -Exotic (Nov 26, 2008)

> That isn't a Malaysian Jewel. It's a Scolopendra subspinipes "Indonesian Black-Tip".
> 
> I used to have one with its fangs clipped. It regenerated them completely when it molted.



GAH nice observation I was thinking second a scolopendra barbados.
But ya it does look like a black tip.


-Exotic,


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks again for infomation..
is it Scolopendra Subspinipes a family name?
under this family we have different species like Malaysian Jewel, Indonesian black tip, Cerry red... 
am i right? 
jus wanna know more..


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 26, 2008)

anyone know this? it happened that a lucky fella bought a gravid female..
and laid eggs after few weeks he bought.. 
i just ordered a pedelling from him.. 
he says it is Scolopendra Subspinipes from indonesia..


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 26, 2008)

@ Anthony:

Scolopendra is the genus, subspinipes is the species, in subspinipes there are subspecies like dehaani...

"malaysian jewel", "chinese giant",...         are colour variations but no official scientific names.


----------



## SAn (Nov 26, 2008)

Unless my eyes play games with me this in NOT a Black-Tip.
Black tips HAVE BLACK tips not silvery ones.

This is a very common colorform throughout Asia(Indonesia/Phillipines/Vanuatu) and it resembles a lot to the Barbados colorforms aswel.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Nov 30, 2008)

anthony86 said:


> thanks Phark!! and i would say centipetes are more fragile then tarantulas, because they cant easily adopt with sudden varry of environment like temperature and moisture.. do u agree with my points?
> i saw few cases in Malaysia Forum that centipetes die within a day if owner without giving it substrate..


Man, your harsh  
Are u referring me about the centipede died without substrate? =p
Glad to see you here, you have the exact same species as mine 
(At least the coloration are same XD)


----------



## anthony86 (Nov 30, 2008)

RyoKenzaki said:


> Man, your harsh
> Are u referring me about the centipede died without substrate? =p
> Glad to see you here, you have the exact same species as mine
> (At least the coloration are same XD)


Hey Ryo, finally meet another malaysian here.. not taking bout u lol... 
i jus remember i read the info from somewhere..


----------

